# Most reliable truck



## wdstang (Jan 23, 2008)

Just want to get some opinions, what do you guys think is the most reliable full size trucks out there in a 1/2 ton series? Mose all the reports say the toyota tundra.


----------



## jon c anderson (Jan 23, 2008)

toyota has a nice truck but watch out when it breaks , parts are outrageous ! 500.00 for an alternator !, i worked @ prince toyota / chevy in tifton . just a heads up from a tech side

 I AM ALL AMERICAN  

jon anderson


----------



## wdstang (Jan 23, 2008)

jon c anderson said:


> toyota has a nice truck but watch out when it breaks , parts are outrageous ! 500.00 for an alternator !, i worked @ prince toyota / chevy in tifton . just a heads up from a tech side
> 
> I AM ALL AMERICAN
> 
> jon anderson



What did you work on more?


----------



## ladr (Jan 23, 2008)

None of the trucks listed are dogs. The new Tundra 4x4 strangely enough currently leads the list for reported problems.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 23, 2008)

That's not strancgeThat's always the case when there's a new model out.

I've had a toyota tor a total of 6 years. Only two problems were a door handle that came loose on a tacoma and a leaking battery on a sequioa. 

I love the look of the American trucks, esp. the 2500 Ram w/ a cummins, and am all for buying american. I hate how everything is made in 'China' but until Detroit can make a better mousetrap...


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jan 23, 2008)

Toyota..
Funnily enough I have a good buddy that has a new 2500 Chevvy...He must have a small thing-umy-jig because he can't stop banging on about how much better a Chevvy is than a toyota. Just as well he has such a short memory (and thing-umy-jig) because he already forgot what a heck of a fight he had to get Chevy to buy back his last lemon.


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 23, 2008)

Heavy Chevy!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah, i have known quite a few people that have had problems with GM products.


----------



## hipowerd (Jan 23, 2008)

I didnt think there would be any other choice but a Toyota!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 24, 2008)

stop crying wd you know nothing is going to out do an america truck ,in small trucks toyota got every body beat but in a full size truck nobody wants a truck thats just learning to be a truck, ive owned 7 gm's and one was a lemon it took about 6 months to get them to buy it back to me it seemed a long time but from what i hear that was a really short time for that process and when it was all over with they took very good care of me,if you put a full size toyota trough the same stuff most american trucks go through it couldn't even come close


----------



## wdstang (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually they never bought your lemon back, they just suckered you into another chevy that you thought you got a good deal on. And every report you look at rates the tundra higher and more reliable.The new one has not been out long enough yet, but by next year it will more than likely still be more reliable. Like i said before my 4runner has 53k on it now and your chevy has maybe 20k on it, another $100.00 yours WILL be in the shop before mine. Or keep your chevy past 50k miles, I think your scared!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 24, 2008)

thats why toyota aint selling is much as chevy and they got recalls on there new truck ,chevy didnt have any recalls when there new line came out and they did buy it back and gave me a exellent deal on a new one like you said your (4- runner) thats not a truck and when ever your ready put that 4-runner that you got to to test ,let me do what i did to that avalance to that 4runner it anit got a chance "dont be scaded all your life"


----------



## slick86 (Jan 24, 2008)

if your going to ask for a poll about trucks don't put opinions about other vehicles ,wd-sloane when y'all get a real truck then we might care about your opinions!!! Ha-Ha-Ha


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a 2002 tundra.  Bought it new.  I've put 270,000 + miles on and other than regular maintenance and tires, I've replaced a water pump that had a small leak (I never saw it, it was found during an oil change) and since i was getting the timing belt changed any way (regular maintenance),I told them to get the water pump while they were at it, and then at 250,000 miles, my front left shock broke.  No other problems.....by far the best vehicle I have ever owned.....with my 1980 toyota pickup a close second, I just didn't have it as long.

I bought a new dodge dakota in '99 and in 2 1/2 years spent over $7500 keeping it on the road NOT including regular maintenance and tires....I'll never own another dodge.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 24, 2008)

top it all off your chevys are made out of the country and the tundra is all AMERICAN made, so much for american pride, at least toyota is keeping americans working and not mexicans and canadians.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 24, 2008)

Not that I really have a lot of confidence in Consumer Reports, but since many people do - I'll put something in perspective.   The latest rating of 4WD trucks had the latest model Tundra as the most UNRELIABLE and it wasn't even close.   The Nissan Titan was the second most unreliable.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jan 24, 2008)

slick86 said:


> wd-sloane when y'all get a real truck then we might care about your opinions!!! Ha-Ha-Ha



Dang, Big Sexxy...That hurts my feelings
I know you're still emotional after the news about Heath but try to keep it civil


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Jan 24, 2008)

HMwolfpup said:


> I have a 2002 tundra.  Bought it new.  I've put 270,000 + miles on and other than regular maintenance and tires, I've replaced a water pump that had a small leak (I never saw it, it was found during an oil change) and since i was getting the timing belt changed any way (regular maintenance),I told them to get the water pump while they were at it, and then at 250,000 miles, my front left shock broke.  No other problems.....by far the best vehicle I have ever owned.....with my 1980 toyota pickup a close second, I just didn't have it as long.
> 
> I bought a new dodge dakota in '99 and in 2 1/2 years spent over $7500 keeping it on the road NOT including regular maintenance and tires....I'll never own another dodge.



02 with 270,000??? sounds like hwy. miles to me. Thats an easy life for any truck


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

if toyota's are so great-bullet proof-most reliable than how come you dont see any on job sites the gov. using them law enforcement,millitary,any big corpartions or for that matter any kind of strenues job other than highway, its  not because of price because prices are comparable, so why is it???????????


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

*strange enough*

then why didnt chevy/gmc-fords have any recalls,problems when they came out with there last 2 body stiles????????????????????????????



Sloane Ranger said:


> That's not strancgeThat's always the case when there's a new model out.
> 
> I've had a toyota tor a total of 6 years. Only two problems were a door handle that came loose on a tacoma and a leaking battery on a sequioa.
> 
> I love the look of the American trucks, esp. the 2500 Ram w/ a cummins, and am all for buying american. I hate how everything is made in 'China' but until Detroit can make a better mousetrap...


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ford F-Series: 690,589
Chevy Silverado: 618,257
Dodge Ram: 358,295
GMC Sierra: 208,243
Toyota Tundra: 196,555
Nissan Titan: 65,746

truck sales for 2007, what happened to toyota and its best Quality?????????? i think your scared


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> Ford F-Series: 690,589
> Chevy Silverado: 618,257
> Dodge Ram: 358,295
> GMC Sierra: 208,243
> ...



Where do you get quality out of that it says TRUCK SALES its saying nothing about quality. As far as the military or any other government vehicle, do you really think the AMERICAN government is going to buy a foreign manufactures vehicle. And if  it wasn't for ISUZU the chevy wouldn't be doing anything in the diesel class,WOW, GM using foreign diesel. Once again slick when you keep that chevy as long as the rest of us keep our toyotas then you can talk some smack, but your already trying to trade that 2500 in with 20k on it, and the same dealer that gave you the EXCELLENT DEAL wont give you jack for that truck.Yet they treated you so good. WAKE UP SLICK!!!!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> then why didnt chevy/gmc-fords have any recalls,problems when they came out with there last 2 body stiles????????????????????????????



GM Just aint man enough to admit when they have a problem, they would rather (Edited for TAC) OVER their customers!!!!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

go to mexico,"japan",china,england,canada and the sad part is you see more america vehicals than you see toyota why is that,why does everybody seek old america cars and trucks and pay big $ for them but nobody wants an old toyota????????? wait ill tell you why the name say's it all (toy-ota) its just like a toy you give your 5 year old they use it for a couple of years then you trow them away


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

like i told you before you dont own a toyota truck and scared to buy one so you dont have any right to talk till you go buy one


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> like i told you before you dont own a toyota truck and scared to buy one so you dont have any right to talk till you go buy one



I have a 4 runner and i have owned other toyotas none of them have ever let me down, if i could afford a tundra i would go buy one,because i know they make a good reliable vehicle, i also own a 93 f150 because i could afford it. There is a reason i bought a ford over a chevy also because they are more reliable, yes it needs some work, but nothing more than i would expect out of a 93 model. And once again you are talkin out your (Edit) AGAIN, you allways talk smack without knowing the facts, and it bites you in the (Edit) every time. Have you noticed your the only one on here that is dead set that your chevy is the best. Just like your FORD race car, you always run your mouth how its gonna be the baddest car out there and something bites you in the (Edit) every time, it is a fast car dont get me wrong, Nobody out there loves a mustang more than me. But why didnt you build your chevy race car, I know because you were SCARED.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> go to mexico,"japan",china,england,canada and the sad part is you see more america vehicals than you see toyota why is that,why does everybody seek old america cars and trucks and pay big $ for them but nobody wants an old toyota????????? wait ill tell you why the name say's it all (toy-ota) its just like a toy you give your 5 year old they use it for a couple of years then you trow them away



TALKIN OUT THE (Edit) AGAIN!!!!!!!!! WHY SLICK WHY??


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2008)

My 95 Chevy has 208,000 miles on it!!


----------



## grim (Jan 25, 2008)

I would have bought another gm if they hadnt of made them so ugly last year.  And then they wanted more money for a lesser truck than toyota did.  It was an easy choice.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> go to mexico,"japan",china,england,canada and the sad part is you see more america vehicals than you see toyota why is that,why does everybody seek old america cars and trucks and pay big $ for them but nobody wants an old toyota????????? wait ill tell you why the name say's it all (toy-ota) its just like a toy you give your 5 year old they use it for a couple of years then you trow them away



Err..Big Sexxy..
Take England off that list


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bowtie for me.  Only thing that ever tears up on mine (before it should, ya know) is the dadgum fuel guage.  I've had 4 Chevrolet's and they were all great and got at least 180,000 on the 3 before (close to 250K on a Blazer thats still running) and I've got about 150K on my 2000 Z-71 now.  However, everyone of them had problems with the fuel guage.  In fact, my bro-in-law said he got a recall notice about the fuel guage in his 2003 the other day in the mail.  Hasn't torn up yet, but probably will.

Still, if that's the only problem with it, I'll take it.


----------



## grim (Jan 25, 2008)

jon c anderson said:


> toyota has a nice truck but watch out when it breaks , parts are outrageous ! 500.00 for an alternator !, i worked @ prince toyota / chevy in tifton . just a heads up from a tech side
> 
> I AM ALL AMERICAN
> 
> jon anderson



Kind of like the $700 auto hubs on my old bronco, or its $500 fuel pump.  And dont get me started on what parts for my wife town and country cost.

Now consider why I know so much about having to repair american cars............they break.  Actually, my gmc truck was good while I had it, but at 80k the transmission was acting a little flakey.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick said there hasnt been any recalls on chevy, your bro-in-law must have got a fake notice.LOL


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Some more stats for slick86

In the end, it was the Tundra's powertrain, performance and feature content that gave it the edge over the 2nd-place 2007 Chevrolet Silverado. In fact, the Silverado squeaked a minuscule lead over the Tundra in the evaluation portion of our scoring, and was the unanimous choice as the truck we'd most recommend to others for casual use. It's one refined truck, and offers an impressive breadth of talents. But the chasm in performance capability between the Tundra and Silverado simply couldn't be bridged by the Chevy's friendly ride and interior.

It comes down to utility, though, and the 1st-place 2007 Toyota Tundra simply offers more of it. No matter what we threw at it, the Tundra never blinked. It's almost as though Toyota built a 3/4-ton truck and honed it for half-ton duty, such is its unburstable nature. You pay for the Toyota's proficiency with a stiffer ride than the Silverado, but the payoff is the most capable half-ton truck on the market.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

wdstang said:


> slick said there hasnt been any recalls on chevy, your bro-in-law must have got a fake notice.LOL


guess not.


> Subject: Special Coverage Adjustment-Instrument Panel Cluster Gauge Needle Functions #07187A - (11/08/2007)
> Models: 2003-2004 CADILLAC ESCALADE, ESCALADE ESV, ESCALADE EXT
> 2003-2004 CHEVROLET AVALANCHE, SILVERADO, SUBURBAN, TAHOE
> 2003-2004 GMC SIERRA, YUKON, YUKON XL
> ...


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

i said as soon as they came out and you notice no power train recalls


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Well at least toyota is taking care of their problems up front and not letting the customers eat it after the warranty is up.


----------



## GonePhishn (Jan 25, 2008)

no problems to speak of with the F-150...like Toby Keith says, "Im a Ford Truck man !"


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

stang - you drink a serious amount of Koolaide...      When the first generation Tundra first came out it had quite a few problems with brakes and Toyota was far from being universal in caring for their customers.   Those problems were still major issues for many customers until around 2004.     I personally know two people that got their Tundra's brought back because of brake problems and believe me it was a battle with Toyota to get this to happen.   A simple google search of Tundra brake problems will return all kinds of nasties for Toyota on the WWW.

Two of my three cars are Japanese brands, and 5 of my last 6 vehicles have been Hondas, Acura, and Toyota - so I am hardly a big three loyalist.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Just to prove another point, drive around to any dealership you want and how many toyotas do you see in the used lot of GM,ford,dodge, then go look at toyota lots and see how many of the big 3 have been traded in. Easy 8-1 ratio. That will tell you right there what people think.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are talking trucks, considering the Big 3 outsell Toyota 10-1, I'd ask - what was your point again?


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

That is a good point.

I think with both GM and Ford owning multi trillion $$ finance companies (FMCC & GMAC) it helps them out alot too.

I know of alot of people who loved the Toyotas but went GM/Ford because of the massive rebates and 0% financing, which up 'til recently were unheard of from Toyota.

Don't get me started on the Nissan's. I call them the 

DWPX$4TT..
Didn't wanna pay the extra $$$ for the toyota


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Jan 25, 2008)

From my own personal experience, a Ford F-150.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> If you are talking trucks, considering the Big 3 outsell Toyota 10-1, I'd ask - what was your point again?



Point is people are trading their big3  in and tundras are not. It was a simple point, i thought it was quite clear. And the reason they are outselling the is because of the amount of fleet vehicles that are bought MOSTLY 2500 series up to 550 series, they are all counted in those list. and you notice the GMC was only around 200k not tofar ahead of toyota. Take the fleet trucks out and #s will even up a little.


----------



## cball917 (Jan 25, 2008)

chevy all the way and not just cause i sell em!!!!!!!


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> If you are talking trucks, considering the Big 3 outsell Toyota 10-1, I'd ask - what was your point again?




That is Dodge, GM & Ford together you are talking correct?




Has the 2007 Toyota Tundra Half-Ton Passed the 2007 GMC Sierra Half-Ton in Sales? 
By: Mike Levine Posted: 08-02-07 15:20 PT
© 2007 PickupTruck.com

Page: [1]

The first ever drop of the Detroit Three's combined share of the U.S. vehicle market below 50% may not have been the only history made in July. It appears Toyota has breached the domestic automaker's exclusive hold on half-ton full size pickup sales by outselling General Motor's GMC Sierra year-to-date.

I'm estimating that the 2007 Toyota Tundra half-ton has become the first full size truck from a foreign brand to overtake a domestic full size brand in an 'apples-to-apples' sales comparison against the Sierra 1500.

General Motors has reported 115,185 GMC Sierras sold in the U.S. since January 1, 2007. That figure includes both 2006 and 2007 model year trucks and rolls up sales of light and heavy duty versions. It also combines sales numbers for the 2006 and 2007 'Sierra Classic', based on the old GMT800 truck platform, and the new 2007 Sierra built on the next-generation GMT900 frame.

GM doesn't provide a breakdown of model year or light and heavy duty sales splits in the Sierra's year-to-date sales number, but looking at summarized GMC Sierra production data provided by Ward's for 2005 and 2006 shows the production mix was 64% Sierra 1500 (half-ton), 27% Sierra 2500 (three-quarter-ton), and 8% Sierra 3500 (one-ton) in 2005. In 2006 the mix changed slightly to 66% Sierra 1500, 28% Sierra 2500, and 6% 3500.


I suppose this writer drinks "too much cool aid" as well?
Chevy guys are like Jehovah's witnesses. If you don't like the message and can't win the argument, try and discredit the messenger

How do they outsell Toyota 10:1 with only a 50% market share? Who filled the other 45% of the market??


----------



## ShakyCharb (Jan 25, 2008)

My vote is for the Toyota since I have one.  My 2004 Access cab with the 4.7L V8 has been a good one.  I have not had anything major go bad on it and I have 86,000 miles on it.  I just now need to replace the original front brakes.  I'm on my second set of tires and other than replacing wiperblades and oil changes every 5,000 mile it has been a good one.  I pull my pontoon boat with it and our 7,500 pound travel trailer with a 800 lb golf cart in the back.  I'd get another one.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

This Is Great Stuff Here!!!!!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

its nobodys fault toyota is just learing how to build a truck so weather its a 1500 or a 550 every one else is way ahead of the game


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 25, 2008)

1. I have never owned a Chevy or GMC (know someone who had one in the shop every other month).
2. Never had a Toyota, don't want one.
3. Never had a Ford F150 (have had Fords and big repair bills).
4. I have a Dodge Ram 1500 with 130,000 miles on it and has been great!
So I am not going to say other are bad but I am going to say I stand by my Dodge Ram 1500 Quad Cab with a big smile.
It is a great truck and a good value.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

Sloane Ranger said:


> That is Dodge, GM & Ford together you are talking correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ford F-Series: 690,589
Chevy Silverado: 618,257
Dodge Ram: 358,295
GMC Sierra: 208,243
Toyota Tundra: 196,555
Nissan Titan: 65,746

Those are the 2007 sales numbers for trucks.    The Big 3 outsold Toyota roughly 10-1, just as I originally said.  Your writer wasn't drinking the cool-aid, apparently he just wasn't correct or should have waiting until the end of the year for the final numbers to be tallied.

FWIW - I don't own a Chevy truck and have no plans to do so.   

http://www.autoblog.com/2008/01/04/2007-the-year-in-truck-sales/


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Ford F-Series: 690,589
> Chevy Silverado: 618,257
> Dodge Ram: 358,295
> GMC Sierra: 208,243
> ...



Well the article was from August so he didn't have that luxury.

Just goes to show how defensive the big 3 now are that we have to gang them all together now when we're talking about the threat of Toyota.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

Sloan - I think you missed the point I was making or I did a poor job explaining it.   One of the other posters said that he sees vehicles (trucks) from the Big 3 at least 8-1 over Toyota in car lots.   Well - considering that they outsell Toyota 10-1, that seems about what a reasonable person would expect.   I didn't think it would be hard concept to grasp for folks who mastered the art of simple addition and division early in life, but I suppose I was wrong. 

As I mentioned in a previous post, 5 of my last 6 vehicles have been Japanese brands.    Had the newest Tundra been available when I bought my last truck (2004), without a doubt I would have given it a very serious look.  When I bought my truck, the Tundra wasn't even close to the others for my wants \ needs.   Had I been looking at a small truck, I can say with 100% confidence it would have been a Tacoma.    When I buy another truck, I'll buy the best option available for the model year regardless of what name badge is on it.      There is a lot of Koolaid drinkers when it comes to vehicle brand loyalty, regardless of what badge their vehicle wears.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

CHEVVIES (Edit)


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Sloan - I think you missed the point I was making or I did a poor job explaining it.   One of the other posters said that he sees vehicles (trucks) from the Big 3 at least 8-1 over Toyota in car lots.   Well - considering that they outsell Toyota 10-1, that seems about what a reasonable person would expect.   I didn't think it would be hard concept to grasp for folks who mastered the art of simple addition and division early in life, but I suppose I was wrong.
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous post, 5 of my last 6 vehicles have been Japanese brands.    Had the newest Tundra been available when I bought my last truck (2004), without a doubt I would have given it a very serious look.  When I bought my truck, the Tundra wasn't even close to the others for my wants \ needs.   Had I been looking at a small truck, I can say with 100% confidence it would have been a Tacoma.    When I buy another truck, I'll buy the best option available for the model year regardless of what name badge is on it.      There is a lot of Koolaid drinkers when it comes to vehicle brand loyalty, regardless of what badge their vehicle wears.




Im sorry i didnt make my point clear, i meant USED departments of the dealerships.


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

so do weeeeeeeners


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sloane Ranger said:


> Well the article was from August so he didn't have that luxury.
> 
> Just goes to show how defensive the big 3 now are that we have to gang them all together now when we're talking about the threat of Toyota.



GM (Chevy and GMC combined bc they're the same truck) outsold Toyota 826,500 to 196,555 in 2007.  You think they're really that threatened?


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL - stang, I don't think there was ever a doubt you were talking about used lots.   The clarification was were you talking about just trucks or all vehicles ( ie cars, vans, small trucks,  and SUVs)?    As I have shown,  your 8-1 observation seems to be in line with roughly a 10-1 sales figure.   Since there are 10 times as many Big 3 trucks sold, simple reasoning would deduct there would be a lot more of them for sale used.   Wouldn't you agree?

I don't think anyone except those on mind altering substances would expect to see a lot full of new GM, Ford, or Dodge vehicles sitting in the new lot of a Toyota dealer.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> LOL - stang, I don't think there was ever a doubt you were talking about used lots.   The clarification was were you talking about just trucks or all vehicles ( ie cars, vans, small trucks,  and SUVs)?    As I have shown,  your 8-1 observation seems to be in line with roughly a 10-1 sales figure.   Since there are 10 times as many Big 3 trucks sold, simple reasoning would deduct there would be a lot more of them for sale used.   Wouldn't you agree?
> 
> I don't think anyone except those on mind altering substances would expect to see a lot full of new GM, Ford, or Dodge vehicles sitting in the new lot of a Toyota dealer.



They had to be on some mind altering substance to go onto a chevy lot and actually buy 1 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

*toyota is better*

i wonder why everyone says toyotas are expensive to fix??? last time i went to dodge to get a lug nut cover for a dakota 189 dollars!! rip off.  All of them charge the same amount for their parts. Next, toyotas are very dependable trucks. Ive owned one and so has a few of my friends and none of them have had any problems. Also, toyota will have the diesel out very soon so good luck 1500 and f150. For the guy who said more american stuff in foreign countries????? I forgot the last time i was in tokyo i saw like 17 chevy dealers...............NOT!!!  Lastly, all of the dealers have had their problems with their trucks so nobody can say their truck is the most reliable and consumer reports is a big fat joke!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

i have a challange to a loyal toyota fan i have a 2006 chevy 2500hd 4x4 crew cab 6.0 v8 w/22000 miles thats stock with no mods, i will lock bumpers with any stock 2006 and newer tundra in the gwinnett-barrow area


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

You look at anything that is owned by an american company and 99% of the time its a bunch of junk!!!  Stuff is definately not built like it used to be. As far as technology goes in vehicles its pretty hard to beat nething that comes from germany, italy, tokyo.  They quality of their products is just so much mre btter than american stuff.  Whether it be cars, trucks, heavy equipment, or any type of technology in general.


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

mr slick 86.  You taking a 2500 and lockin bumpers with a half ton??? okay let me go get my Dodge 3500 4x4 cummings and lock bumpers?? cant do because truck is larger.  take 1500 hd 4x4 lock bumpers!!!! chevy will be drug like a fat chick in a mud pit!! I would still say lock bumpers with tundra and 2500. You will find that the 800 pounds more you have in your truck dosent make up for the gearing and lockers in tundra so ...............


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GM (Chevy and GMC combined bc they're the same truck) outsold Toyota 826,500 to 196,555 in 2007.  You think they're really that threatened?




Sorry but who is it losing billions every quarter and closing plants and bankrupting jobbers because they can't/won't pay them? Toyota? No..don't think so

And yes..Doc...you're danged right that they feel threatened.
Why do you think they have gone to the cheesy "This is our Country" mellancamp commercial.
Because they're relying on patriotism to sell their cars because they don't sell based off their own merit.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> i have a challange to a loyal toyota fan i have a 2006 chevy 2500hd 4x4 crew cab 6.0 v8 w/22000 miles thats stock with no mods, i will lock bumpers with any stock 2006 and newer tundra in the gwinnett-barrow area



Big Sexxy....
as redneck as that is if I had one I'd take that action. I suppose your 14" brakes would help you there


----------



## frankwright (Jan 25, 2008)

I am on my second new F150 in 30 years.

I drove the first one 1978-92 and this one 1992-still going.

In all that time, no new engines,transmissions or anything other than the normal brakes,starters etc.

I am pretty much happy with my Fords.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

7x57 said:


> Sloan - I think you missed the point I was making or I did a poor job explaining it.   One of the other posters said that he sees vehicles (trucks) from the Big 3 at least 8-1 over Toyota in car lots.   Well - considering that they outsell Toyota 10-1, that seems about what a reasonable person would expect.   I didn't think it would be hard concept to grasp for folks who mastered the art of simple addition and division early in life, but I suppose I was wrong.
> 
> As I mentioned in a previous post, 5 of my last 6 vehicles have been Japanese brands.    Had the newest Tundra been available when I bought my last truck (2004), without a doubt I would have given it a very serious look.  When I bought my truck, the Tundra wasn't even close to the others for my wants \ needs.   Had I been looking at a small truck, I can say with 100% confidence it would have been a Tacoma.    When I buy another truck, I'll buy the best option available for the model year regardless of what name badge is on it.      There is a lot of Koolaid drinkers when it comes to vehicle brand loyalty, regardless of what badge their vehicle wears.




Sorry..
I graduated Cum Laude from Law School so didn't have much need for the art of "simple addition"

And the point is still valid that there are more domestics on the used lots having been traded, because although they sell more, evidently they are also being unloaded at the same rate.
Perhaps that's why they sell more because when they develop so many problems that they become a headache people just trade them in for nothing and go buy a new one subsidised by almost bankrupt Ford, Chrysler or GM for nothing.

Do you get MY pointLOL


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

No ithink its gonna be a hino with allison trans


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 25, 2008)

Sloane Ranger said:


> Sorry but who is it losing billions every quarter and closing plants and bankrupting jobbers because they can't/won't pay them? Toyota? No..don't think so
> 
> And yes..Doc...you're danged right that they feel threatened.
> Why do you think they have gone to the cheesy "This is our Country" mellancamp commercial.
> Because they're relying on patriotism to sell their cars because they don't sell based off their own merit.



Cars, yes.  But they're not losing their money on trucks.  They're losing money on their crappy mid-sized sedans.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah..But there is a history with Toyota and CAT look at their race cars.
Either way..Hino or Cat it'll blow away any powerJoke or DuraMax-i-pad.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

Doc..You're right. But...that's the reason the're threatened because the comfortable lead that they have always had, in the only place that they had it, is/was the full size trucks and it is shrinking.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

slick86 said:


> i have a challange to a loyal toyota fan i have a 2006 chevy 2500hd 4x4 crew cab 6.0 v8 w/22000 miles thats stock with no mods, i will lock bumpers with any stock 2006 and newer tundra in the gwinnett-barrow area



Yeah get a 2500 to lock, that way they will sit there, if the tundra does not drag you. You (Edit for TAC) sure wont do it with a 1500


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

By the way..Welcome to the board 'Little D' or should I say 'McLovin'


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

and thats the truth if i wanted a car or small truck it would definatly be a honda or toyota as far as locking bumpers if you want to play w / your dodge i got a ford550 w/powerstroke if your cummings-ford motor is up to a callange the weight differace i leave in 2 wheel drive as for the toyota its  got more hp and torque so mr. dd dont sing it bring it


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

that dodge just so happen to have 1190lb ft of torque and 514 hp on dyno. its truck i used in sled pull.  Take your tools out and ur done buddy. oh and did i mention thats not with the propane on????? Oh and its not a service truck, its got 4 doors and leather!!!! hahahahah So dont tell me Powerstroke is gonna out pull Cummings!!! if you think so go to a truck pull or semi pull!!!!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

yeh dd to bad you dont owe it or we could find out


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

You know gm has been doing this for years, they have to use bigger motors than everyone else just to keep up, just look how long the little 302  the 350, now their up to a 7.0l in the vette. So i guess they will have to put that 7liter in a truck to catch up in the power again, and i have the same 550, i will leave it  nuetral and watch your 2500 spin its wheels trying to move me and drag your 2500 sideways in the mud,gravel,pavement, concrete, wherever you want it.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

frankwright said:


> I am on my second new F150 in 30 years.
> 
> I drove the first one 1978-92 and this one 1992-still going.
> 
> ...



Fords are good trucks, I have a 93 5.0 and it does good, but i would rather have a tundra. But until i can afford one......


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

Yall are remedial!!!!!!!! or Retarded!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 25, 2008)

*I'll take a Ford...*

............Toyota's (EDIT) !  Dodge also (EDIT)..


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

McLovin..I forgot you did the Sled Pull's in that Dodge.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Big Sexxy..
After this post is all blown over can you start another one on who has the hottest wife


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 25, 2008)

also, for you guys that would like some good info go to
http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Comparos/articleId=119281

and c tha numbers


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

good article McLovin


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Or maybe we can do one on lawnmowers, slick has a craftsmen that is the ultimate in lawnmowers


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 25, 2008)

OOps..

I like my John Deere 2500 series


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

*LARGEST RECALL IN U.S. HISTORY*


Skimming through the voluminous stacks of mail that reach him in Washington, Ralph Nader last summer began picking up an unusual pattern of complaints about some products made by his old antagonist, *G.M.'s Chevrolet Motor Division*. Scores of engines on Chevies made from 1965 to 1969, the letters indicated, were twisting loose from car frames, sometimes with the frightening result that the auto's accelerator pedal was pulled all the way down to the floor and the brakes failed. At roughly the same time, the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration was looking into similar complaints. Last week that combined scrutiny led *G.M. to announce the largest auto recall ever:* in the next few months, its dealers will make repairs on the engine mounts of nearly* 6.7 million cars and light trucks.*

The problem is that on many cars equipped with V-8 engines during that period, a rubberized layer between two pieces of metal on the mounts has deteriorated, loosening the entire assembly. G.M. engineers recognized the trouble more than two years ago and designed a replacement part with a T-shaped metal bar that prevents any slipping, even if the rubber has worn away. *But only a few Chevy owners notified under the recall will actually get that part, which costs $30*. Unless the design of the engine will not permit it, *the rest will have to settle for brace-like "restraints" that will reportedly cost G.M. about $5 each, including installation.*
G.M. officials maintained that the rubber section "obviously cannot be expected to have the life of the metal parts that it connects." Thus, they said, engine mounts should be regarded as items, like fan belts, that must be regularly checked and serviced when necessary—although they rarely are on most cars. *Yet the company apparently did not want to test that claim in court. *Federal officials last week were preparing to issue a formal notification of defect. By announcing the recall, *G.M. clearly hopes to avoid any legal entanglement resulting from problems with the engine mounts*.
So there you go GM has the largest recall EVER, Even bigger than ford and toyotas recall combined. Like I said before SLICK86, do some research and dont go running at the trap, because i will prove you wrong everytime.Just like when you bought that avalanche and i bought the 4 runner, i told you it was a mistake, but you didnt want to listen. So whats next, lawnmowers or 4wheelers?


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Just so there is no misunderstandings here  is the 5th largest recall in U.S. history

WASHINGTON - — Ford and Toyota, two of the world’s largest automakers, on Wednesday recalled *nearly 5 million pickup trucks and sport utility vehicles *in separate moves to respond to concerns of engine fires and problems with the power-steering system.

I havent found anything on dodge. So i guess their the best.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Wait until this thing hits the streets, BYE-BYE  GM,FORD,DODGE


----------



## slick86 (Jan 25, 2008)

************ no ones going to buy that either just like now and then toyota will be bankrupt


----------



## wdstang (Jan 25, 2008)

Well here we go again, you just dont give up slick, there has never been a bankruptcy ever claimed by toyota motor Co. that i can  find, and if i cant find it i know you cant.And with every year increasing profit,I dont think they will be claiming anytime in the next 10-20-30 years. GM is losing more and more every year, and once toyota gets this diesel on the market they will continue to lose. Gm is down to 12% partners with ISUZU, when they make their own full size truck GM will be done. what do you think will happen to the hd sales then? Back in the day(60's-70's-80's) was a good time to buy a chevy or any american vehicle for that matter because they were built good and they would last,  oh wait i forgot that was when gm had the largest recall in the history of the U.S. for engines falling out of cars and trucks, but they all wanted more $$$ and started (Edit) over people with cheap products and (Edit) americans out of jobs, and now there really is not much chance for them to come back.Either isuzu will buy them out or toyota will buy them out. So once again You are talkin out your (Edit). Are all GM lovers like this or just you???


----------



## Kreed5821 (Jan 25, 2008)

Next one I get will be a Toyota I hope. A friend of mine was telling me that a place he worked at made parts for most of the major car companies. He said that Ford, Chevy, and Dodge would take ANYTHING, but if the specs on the parts weren't dead on for Honda and Toyota they wouldn't accept them.  No wonder they resell higher and last longer. I'd much rather buy American but I can't afford to again.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 26, 2008)

slick86 said:


> i have a challange to a loyal toyota fan i have a 2006 chevy 2500hd 4x4 crew cab 6.0 v8 w/22000 miles thats stock with no mods, i will lock bumpers with any stock 2006 and newer tundra in the gwinnett-barrow area



And when your chevy breaks are you gonna try to claim the lemon law on this one too?


----------



## wdstang (Jan 26, 2008)

WOW Look at how the big bad 6.0 holds up against it 2 SMALLER competitors.


----------



## JeffsJeep04 (Jan 26, 2008)

Lets see the torque charts of the same motors. HP is for ********************* contents, torque matters. 

Does this thread remind anyone else of middle school playground fighting?


Oh, and I own a tacoma, plan to never sell it, best vehicle I've ever had. I absolutely would not buy a tundra. In half ton, give me a silverado please.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 27, 2008)

YouTube - Tundra vs Silverado 
Toyota Tundra pulling Chevy Silverado backwards. ... Tundra ...

Watch video - 24 sec - 






<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pavXEwCJow&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_pavXEwCJow&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## slick86 (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah thats a good video weres the tundra i put out the challange ,and its not doing to hot in your poll


----------



## JeffsJeep04 (Jan 27, 2008)

Those videos are  ******...they are put on by a toyota dealer. Watch the vs. dodge ram. You can see in the beginning that the tires are aired down on the tundra. Those pulling contests are all about traction, not power. It's obvious that all the other trucks had the power to spin their tires. 

Again, I'm a toyota fan...but I'm not a blind one. Every newer toyota I've seen has not been up to the quality of the old one's at all. In my opinion, the 95.5 tacoma was the beginning of the end for toyota. They were still good trucks, but as time went on, quality went down and down. The new tacomas are junk, and most of the newer cars have slipped as well. This is from someone who owns a 96 tacoma and an 07 corolla. 

Still great vehicles, but not up to the standards of the older ones. Anyone who argues against that either hasn't ever dealt with an older yota, or is just blindly brand loyal.


----------



## lab (Jan 27, 2008)

Toyota still No. 2 after falling about 3,000 vehicles short of GM
1/23/2008, 11:51 p.m. EST
By YURI KAGEYAMA
The Associated Press	 	

TOKYO (AP) — General Motors, a symbol of American industrial might and the world's top seller of motor vehicles since Herbert Hoover was president, has been all-but-overtaken by a foreign rival.

Toyota said Thursday it sold 9.366 million vehicles last year globally, about 3,000 vehicles fewer than the tally from General Motors Corp., just barely allowing the U.S. automaker to retain its crown as the world's No. 1 automaker.

All year long, the two automakers raced neck-and-neck in global sales, highlighting Toyota's phenomenal growth and the struggles facing GM and other American automakers.






Toyota had said as late as Wednesday that its annual total was 9.37 million vehicles, up 6 percent from 2006. GM said Wednesday in Detroit its global sales had risen 3 percent to 9,369,524 vehicles, making for a race that appeared too close to call.

But Toyota Motor Corp. spokesman Paul Nolasco in Tokyo confirmed the extra digit in Toyota's sales Thursday, showing that GM's total was narrowly higher. GM has been the world's top seller for 77 years.

Despite the intense interest in their rivalry, both companies have played down the numbers games.

Toyota executives have repeatedly expressed worries about a possible backlash if they dethrone GM, an American icon. The Japanese automaker has been setting up more plants in North America and has tried to show it's a good U.S. corporate citizen.

Nolasco refused to comment on GM's retention of the No. 1 title. But he said Toyota sees sales growth as a reflection of how people recognize its products.

"We would like to become No. 1 in quality in product offerings and services, carefully making good products, and give true happiness to our customers," he said.

In Detroit, GM wasn't gloating. The company's global strategy hasn't changed, said company spokesman John McDonald.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 27, 2008)

JeffsJeep04 said:


> Those videos are  ******...they are put on by a toyota dealer. Watch the vs. dodge ram. You can see in the beginning that the tires are aired down on the tundra. Those pulling contests are all about traction, not power. It's obvious that all the other trucks had the power to spin their tires.
> 
> Again, I'm a toyota fan...but I'm not a blind one. Every newer toyota I've seen has not been up to the quality of the old one's at all. In my opinion, the 95.5 tacoma was the beginning of the end for toyota. They were still good trucks, but as time went on, quality went down and down. The new tacomas are junk, and most of the newer cars have slipped as well. This is from someone who owns a 96 tacoma and an 07 corolla.
> 
> Still great vehicles, but not up to the standards of the older ones. Anyone who argues against that either hasn't ever dealt with an older yota, or is just blindly brand loyal.



I have owned a 89,90,05 toyotas, and family members 82,84,02,97,05, tacomas, seqoiua,tundra. Not counting cars , but NONE of them ever had a problem except for the trans getting hot(never stopped pullin) in the 02tacoma ext cab 2wd pulling 10,000 #s down the road and the complete package weighing just over 16000#s. They may have had some problems with the new tundra but if you look at the facts they have had very few problems they are just recalling because theywant to take care of the problems first hand. More than i can say for GM.So for all the toyotas me and my family have owned Id say that is a pretty good record. And all it looked like in the videos was a Toyota dragging the ************ out of the big 3  The chevy wasnt spinning his tires, it was just getting dragged. And slick if someone steps up I got  $50.00 on the tundra Because i think your gonna be really surprised as to how WEAK your 2500 is. Seeing how no 1500 chevy is gonna drag one.And the poll isnt doing to bad considering the site it is on, The pol on the other site the fords are beating both toyota and gm by far.


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 27, 2008)

for the guy takling smack about torque on the same motors, u might wanna go check them pal. the tundra is out in front. Oh and the tires are not aired down in the tundra. look at them closer!!!!!and if dodge, chevy, ford, had a truck in the 1/2 TON ClASS that could pull the tundra they would have videos up too!!! Oh and im the guy who took 01 tacoma 2wd auto and pulled over 10,000lbs to a local landfill. TOYOTA's got my vote


----------



## ddlawnguy (Jan 27, 2008)

for all the chevy guyz, yall need to quit listening to ur grandpa's talkin bout how good chevy WAS!!! this aint 1969 or whatever, its 2008!!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 27, 2008)

ddlawnguy said:


> for all the chevy guyz, yall need to quit listening to ur grandpa's talkin bout how good chevy WAS!!! this aint 1969 or whatever, its 2008!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 28, 2008)

all this smack from a guy that owes  a 4-runner & the other guy owes a altima


----------



## slick86 (Jan 28, 2008)

thank everyone for your oponion and just remember its because of companys like ford, gm, grandfathers & us millitary that you have the freedom to buy foren products and live with the fredooms we all have


----------



## wdstang (Jan 28, 2008)

But your still scared to take my bet, $100.00, whoever goes to the shop  first. What do you not have any confidence in your gm? You have 30k less miles.SCARED. Who knows i might not make you pay me on this one either!!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 28, 2008)

slick86 said:


> thank everyone for your oponion and just remember its because of companys like ford, gm, grandfathers & us millitary that you have the freedom to buy foren products and live with the fredooms we all have



Sounds like a GM commercial, what are you a salesman now?


----------



## wdstang (Jan 28, 2008)

slick86 said:


> thank everyone for your oponion and just remember its because of companys like ford, gm, grandfathers & us millitary that you have the freedom to buy foren products and live with the fredooms we all have



Thats too bad that gm and ford are taking jobs from AMERICANS and giving them to MEXICANS & CANADIANS, and toyota is giving more AMERICANS jobs. So how can you stand behind a company that has screwed over SO MANY AMERICANS, including yourself slick86.If they had not got so greedy for money they would still be doing good. So like dd said this aint 1969 it is 2008.Its people like you that are bringing this country down.


----------



## grim (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL - how can you tell toyota is winning the debate?

First the GM guys challenge the 1/2 ton yota to a head to head contest - but only if they get to use a 3/4 ton that costs thousands more.

Second, when all else fails, they challange your patriotism.


----------



## slick86 (Jan 29, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWjTbiYo3x0&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EWjTbiYo3x0&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
heres your toyota , look how it holds up  compared to american trucks


----------



## slick86 (Jan 29, 2008)

and second no one is ? anyones patriotism but if that comment did you should ? yours


----------



## slick86 (Jan 29, 2008)

wd not scared to take your bet just dont want to take your $ you see what happens when you challange me


----------



## TENPOINT (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a 2000 Tundra 4x4 purchased new, It has 186,000 miles on it with only normal maintance - oil changes,brakes etc. Best truck I have ever owned.
Only problem is I would like to get something new but there is nothing wrong with the one I have!!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 29, 2008)

slick86 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWjTbiYo3x0
> heres your toyota , look how it holds up  compared to american trucks



Yeah the toyotas bed bounced more, but the suspension kept the truck straight at all times, where as the gm was all over thye track, fuel door flopping open with some bed bounce itself. And it was a ford commercial, and you can clearly see the trucks were not on the same parts of the track. I still have not seen any videos of a chevy dragging a toyota!!!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 29, 2008)

Wah Wah Wah


----------



## slick86 (Jan 29, 2008)

actuly you need to go watch and listen to the video again the toyota had the most problem tring to maintain control and the bed was about to fold


----------



## wdstang (Jan 29, 2008)

slick86 said:


> actuly you need to go watch and listen to the video again the toyota had the most problem tring to maintain control and the bed was about to fold



WATCH IT AGAIN SLICK!!!  You will sewe your wrong ONCE again.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 29, 2008)

Gentleman,
    I have had to perform an awful lot of editing on this thread due to the heated debate. It is obvious no ones mind will be changed by an internet debate. I would suggest we just agree to disagree and move on.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2008)

Well now,  you learn something new every day.

GM, Toyota, Dodge and Nissan are making trucks now.

I figured they would catch on one day.


----------



## slick86 (Jan 29, 2008)

how do i become a moderator?


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 29, 2008)

That'e easy, BIg Sexxyy..
All you have to do is renounce your Chevytenship, take out an ad for 3 consecutive sundays in the AJC that you pay homage to the Queen of England, tell your ol' Bud Elliott that when you grow up you wanna be just like him, admit that Becky wears the pants in your family and come and help me get this Challenger running and I'll put in a good word for you

Seriously, though guys..can you imagine what it's like when me, Slick86, WDStang and DDLawnguy go hunting together. No wonder WDSTang and DDLawnguy are losing their hair

Slick86..I'll see if I can get WDStang to sing endless love to you again to make up


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 29, 2008)

slick86 said:


> how do i become a moderator?



easy way is to start a new forum

yall relax and try to remember we have rules here for a reason


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jan 29, 2008)

The tundra has a 125,000 truck recall goin on right now, engines slapping.


----------



## wdstang (Jan 30, 2008)

Bring that ranger out and ill drag it sideways on pavement with a 4cyl toyota truck!!


----------



## wdstang (Jan 30, 2008)

holw can i become a admin i know more about toyotas thann any chevy guy knows about any thing


----------



## wdstang (Jan 30, 2008)

i realiy want to lead this site


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2008)

wdstang said:


> i realiy want to lead this site



send me a pm and we will discuss it


----------



## slick86 (Jan 30, 2008)

im taking over this site


----------



## grim (Jan 30, 2008)

copecowboy84 said:


> The tundra has a 125,000 truck recall goin on right now, engines slapping.



I cannot google anything on this that isnt 3-4 years old, and nothing of the magnatude you mention.

Do you have more details or a link?


----------



## Guy (Jan 30, 2008)

jon c anderson said:


> toyota has a nice truck but watch out when it breaks , parts are outrageous ! 500.00 for an alternator !, i worked @ prince toyota / chevy in tifton . just a heads up from a tech side
> 
> I AM ALL AMERICAN
> 
> jon anderson



Plus their brakes are the worst!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2008)

slick86 said:


> im taking over this site



should be fun...again feel free to PM me to discuss your world domination


----------



## wdstang (Jan 31, 2008)

Toyota 10.5" Ring Gear
Chevy 2500 Hd 9.5" Ring Gear


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Jan 31, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> should be fun...again feel free to PM me to discuss your world domination



Jim...

You mean no one sent you the memo that Slick86 (AKA BigSexxxy) already dominates the world?

He can shoot the eye out of a bullfrog at a 400 yards and shoots a bow that no mere mortal man can draw. Infact his arrows passed through two "Blocks" and split an oak tree behind them.

His mustang runs 9's on motor, it's just that the clock at the track that displayed 12.02 wasn't calibrated properly
He also has the only Chevy 2500 to have a 10.5" rear end and 14" rotors.LOL

Sorry, BigSexxy How'd it go at the Toyota dealership last nightLOL!!!


----------



## slick86 (Jan 31, 2008)

your just jelous and like i said the guys at the toyota dealer were just as scared as the toyota owners here and i cant help it that your just to weak to pull back the bow


----------



## wdstang (Jan 31, 2008)

Toyotas Rule Chevies Drool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hambone303 (Feb 2, 2008)

Out of the choices you had listed I would go with the older Chevy/GMC 1500's but the most reliable truck is by far the Toyota Pickup or Tacoma. The older Tundras have had their share of issues, and the new one (Tundra) is yet to be proven in terms of reliability. However if I was going to spend $35,000.00 on a new 1/2 ton truck it would have to be the new Tundra. That truck is super powerful, roomy and awesome looking, and one thing that sets Toyota apart for me is that they have always stood behind their product.  
But I'm a yota fanatic, I have had five of them and they have been really good to me, unlike any GM or Ford I have ever owned. The Gm and Fords that I have had have spent many, many days in the service department. Not one of my Toyotas have ever been in the service department for a problem, only regular maintenance.


----------



## doublebarrel (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought my 1997 F150 Lariat in July 96. Have not spent a penny on repairs. Has the same battery that came with it in 96! One new set of tires and regular oil changes. Toyota would be my second choice. BB


----------



## wdstang (Feb 3, 2008)

2008 Truck Of The Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Toyota Tundra


----------



## slick86 (Feb 4, 2008)

consumer reports most unreliablable 1500 series of the year toyota tundra!!!!!!!!!!! oh what a joy toyota


----------



## slick86 (Feb 4, 2008)

wdstang said:


> 2008 Truck Of The Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Toyota Tundra



motor trend & wd stangs truck of year!! and they cant even give that junk away


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

That was the case in 2007, but like i said before, they will not stay down long. Just remember slick86, 10.5 ring gear Toyota, 9.5 ring gear 2500 h.d. chevy.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

Slick86, you might want to go trade in that 2500 since it has smaller brakes, smaller rear end, and doesnt ride as good, and wont last as long. You would be crazy not to and your wife would be a lot happier, seeing how she drives the truck in the family.and wears the pants. Do we need to go back to chevy dealer and i can prove you wrong again?


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

Now toyota has a suv that out does a chevy truck, WOW imagine that. Toyota does it  again!!!!!!! This must be making slick86 sick. Seeing his gms getting outdone all the time. By the end of 2008 most reliable truck Toyota Tundra Gauranteed!!!!!!!


----------



## slick86 (Feb 4, 2008)

wd-at least my wife wears pant ,every time i see (edit) do we need to go to the toyota  dealership again so they can be scared ,they all compare them & say its better than most gas 2500's  till you get there and then they say oh!!!!! it not the same class truck we cant do that ,and it actualy rides alot better and tows more, the ring gear is smaller but the over all rear end is bigger and stronger and there the most reliable 2500 you can buy so maybe you should take that little toy-ota and get you a real mans truck


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

slick86 said:


> wd-at least my wife wears pant ,every time i see (edit) we need to go to the toyota  dealership again so they can be scared ,they all compare them & say its better than most gas 2500's  till you get there and then they say oh!!!!! it not the same class truck we cant do that ,and it actualy rides alot better and tows more, the ring gear is smaller but the over all rear end is bigger and stronger and there the most reliable 2500 you can buy so maybe you should take that little toy-ota and get you a real mans truck



First of all you need to stop dreaming about my wife all the time, second the chevy dealer was scared to bring out their baddest 1500 vortec max because they knew it was gonna get dragged, thied i cant find nowhere that the chevy 2500 6.0 gas is the most reliable 2500 series truck, i found one for the duramax(ISUZU), but not the gas.Once again you are (edit). Like everything else just because you have one doesnt mean its the best, greatest thing ever made. Just because a rearend housing LOOKS bigger doesnt mean it is stronger, gm does that just so people like you will buy their vehicles, its bigger its got to be better, The fact is that the tundra rearend is bigger than your 2500 and it is just killing you to know that. So just admit that you are wrong and quit making yourself look stupid at all these dealerships. When toyota makes a 2500 they will bring it out and drag your lil puny 2500 all over their parking lot.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 4, 2008)

like i told you from the begining look up top theres your proof and you just need to pay the money so you can go on consumer reports a no bias reporting agentcy and youll actual learn somthing gm sold 9.25 to every 1 tundra take off 50%of that just say commercial and its still 5 to 1 ,so any way you look at it you lost


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

But you still know that your chevies are not as reliable as toyotas, plain and simple, you have had problems with your chevies including lemons and i have not had problems with my toyotas no lemons here. You keep looking at the sales figures and watch them dwindle every year. Soon toyota might give gm a loan to stay afloat.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 4, 2008)

stang and slick, yall do understand you will be removed from the site if you continue to type around the censors right?

we have had to edit WAYYYYYY too much of this idiot thread.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 4, 2008)

sorry didnt realize we were saying anything that had to be edited,anyway sorry for the misunderstanding. We's just having a lil fun.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 7, 2008)

slick86 said:


> im taking over this site


----------



## slick86 (Feb 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wdstang (Feb 12, 2008)

slick86 said:


> your just jelous and like i said the guys at the toyota dealer were just as scared as the toyota owners here and i cant help it that your just to weak to pull back the bow



Well here it is, I hope slick doesnt bet too much on his 2500HD,ENOUGH SAID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zZJ4h_kP2o


----------



## wdstang (Feb 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uH_qnCCBY0


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 12, 2008)

Man's '91 pickup passes the 1M-mile mark 



GRESHAM, Wis. - Frank Oresnik's trusty pickup truck — he calls it "the old girl" — passed the 1 million-mile mark with a camera crew filming the event and a public-radio audience listening in. "I can't tell you how much fun it was," he said. "It was really humbling, all this interest." 



Recent news stories told how Oresnik had just 1,200 miles to go before reaching the milestone in the 1991 Chevrolet Silverado that he bought with 41,000 miles on it in 1996 and used in his business, distributing seafood and steaks in the upper Midwest.

At the time, he was getting his latest oil change — the kind of regular maintenance he credits with helping to keep the truck going so long.

He said he's had the truck's oil changed more than 300 times. It's had so many changes that the oil pan drain plug had to be rethreaded several times, he said, and "you never hear of that."

He passed the million-mile mark Friday in southeastern Wisconsin while on his way back home to Catawba, located in the north in Price County, about an hour west of Rhinelander. He was on County Highway V southeast of Fond du Lac.

On hand was a film crew from Chevrolet's public relations and advertising company, and he was speaking live to Robert Siegel, host of National Public Radio's "All Things Considered."

A news crew from CBS had been with him earlier in the day.

"I wont say it was relief ... it was exhilarating," Oresnik said later during a stop in Gresham where he has one of his longtime customers. "This truck has been so dependable over the years." Now that it's made history, the truck could be headed back to the automaker or Shell Oil. Oresnik said there's been some interested in GM or Shell Oil buying it.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 12, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Man's '91 pickup passes the 1M-mile mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sackie (Feb 17, 2008)

I got a 95 Chevy 1500 4.3 V6 and its got 246k miles all stock drivetrain and I've towed an 18ft all steel 2500lb car hauler everday for the past 9 months (40k miles) across the southeast hauling junk cars and have only changed the oil 3 times....Talk about reliability

No leaks, No noise.....
Chevy is ahead of the game.

Take a stock for stock same comparable truck and the gm will out perform in all aspects.

I will tow more weight and I will outrun speed wise ANY stock 302 ford truck with an equal load on it.

Chevy 4.3 soooo kills a 5.0 ford


----------



## jakelank (Feb 17, 2008)

i got an '05 tundra 4X4 and i have never gotten stuck or broke down...i've pulled out and helped more people w- different model trucks, but strangely enough i have never pulled out anything with the toyota label


----------



## wdstang (Feb 18, 2008)

Just so everyone knows Craftsmen truck series last 2 races  toyota wins, 1st-4th place at daytona, TOYOTA'S. Amazing, only 2 chevies in the top 10 and 0 in ther top 5


----------



## wdstang (Feb 18, 2008)

Sackie said:


> I got a 95 Chevy 1500 4.3 V6 and its got 246k miles all stock drivetrain and I've towed an 18ft all steel 2500lb car hauler everday for the past 9 months (40k miles) across the southeast hauling junk cars and have only changed the oil 3 times....Talk about reliability
> 
> No leaks, No noise.....
> Chevy is ahead of the game.
> ...



Stock for stock your chevy loses to a tundra, maybe you havent been out in public for the past 2 years but it has happened, and i own a stock 93 f150 5.0l ext cab 2wd truck, so whenever you are ready we can do this.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats cool slick 86, but if your gonna make up a name for me, you should have put another vote up for the toyotas, its not my fault your driving a mexican made truck. By the way the last 2 truck races toyotas dominate, where are your chevies? And if the japanese automaker is going to supply more jobs to fellow americans well i guess i would have to support that.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

wdricer said:


> i did it i couldnt stand it no more ,im finally changing my name!!!
> well lets see i got a suprarunner and it will outrun ,out tow,out haul and hold more people than any of the big 3 vehicals and ill challange any of them any time any place.. i have a dream that one day the japanese will rule they will be teaching americans everything and out doing all auto manufactures world wide (i have a dream)



now thats funny wd dont know if he wants the big3 or the little 3


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

slick86 said:


> now thats funny wd dont know if he wants the big3 or the little 3



Whats funny is these polls are the only place the chevy is winning, they are losing at the track, at the boat ramps, in the mud, on the street, they are getting dragged even though you think it is rigged, when you can clearly see the only ones that rig any video is the gm people. Its getting to you so bad that you had to go make up a name for me and do fake post, just like gm and their false advertising, this is our country, do they mean MEXICO or CANADA?


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZz3xly3HUA

heres your tundra outdoing a silverado ha!ha!ha!


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah, like the video says, put on by gm, enough said, they are just to stupid to push the rear lock button, and also looks like they are using 4wd in the chevy, man chevy cheats again what a surprise.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

everyone knows thats fake, the real challange has been put out there and no toyota dealer or ower will accept, so you better go buy one so we can try it and i can take your money. iwent and drove a new tundra im not going to lie it was nice it will drag a 1500 in about all classes but it wont drag a 2500 it spins to easy and when you turn the traction control on it makes it lose alot of power and when the new gm motor comes out it wont be able to drag a 1500 but the toyota will probley be more reliable in the long run .my choice was in 2006 i bought a 2500hd silverado 6.0 v-8 it it was ranked #1 in its class


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

just like a jap always got an excuss watch the video close and listen you can see both tires on the toyota spinning so they must be locked you can also see the rear tires of the chevy spining so its not in 4 wheel drive


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

slick86 i see you have learned how to copy and paste, now we just need to work on that spelling problem you have.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

see you tommarrow lil girl


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

slick86 said:


> just like a jap always got an excuss watch the video close and listen you can see both tires on the toyota spinning so they must be locked you can also see the rear tires of the chevy spining so its not in 4 wheel drive



if a tire is off the ground it will spin even when it is in 4wd, how long have you been a mechanic slick, you should know this, that chevy will go into 4wd as soon as a tire spins, thats the auto system on it. Come on slick you know better.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 20, 2008)

yes you are correct but if in 4x4 the front would have to spin as well and the only thing you see spinning is both  rears!


----------



## wdstang (Feb 20, 2008)

this is what the gm guys were not smart enough to figure out,maybe they should have consulted someone that had half a brain.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OctGFxfJVAE


----------



## Slick 86 (Feb 20, 2008)

Well i finally got a wake up call, the tundra will outdo my 2500HD hands down. I dont know what i was thinking, i should have known better after the bent me over on that avalanche, and now they got me over the 2500HD that cant outdo a 1500 tundra. Funny thing is i seem to like it when they do that to me.I guess this is as good as place as any to come out the closet. Thanx for all the support GM and the makers of BB mountian.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

WOW, i never expected this, well i guess you cant blame a man for being honest!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick86 (Feb 21, 2008)

Slick 86 said:


> Well i finally got a wake up call, the tundra will outdo my 2500HD hands down. I dont know what i was thinking, i should have known better after the bent me over on that avalanche, and now they got me over the 2500HD that cant outdo a 1500 tundra. Funny thing is i seem to like it when they do that to me.I guess this is as good as place as any to come out the closet. Thanx for all the support GM and the makers of BB mountian.



you wish wd-ricer or stang stop being confused in life the choice is easy your suposed to take the hole not the pole


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

Its okay slick, im sure there are others out there, you dont have to hide anymore. i always knew there was a reason for that rainbow sticker on your back window.


----------



## slick86 (Feb 21, 2008)

wdricer said:


> i did it i couldnt stand it no more ,im finally changing my name!!!
> well lets see i got a suprarunner and it will outrun ,out tow,out haul and hold more people than any of the big 3 vehicals and ill challange any of them any time any place.. i have a dream that one day the japanese will rule they will be teaching americans everything and out doing all auto manufactures world wide (i have a dream)



you!!!!! just cant stand it ,now thats funny


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

So you made that wdricer up, i figured that.


----------



## Slick 86 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah that was mee, it was funny thouh!


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah it was funny, im just glad you let people know how you really feel, it's like  an american revolution


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

Be careful opening that link, you will probably get a virus on your computer, slick 86 has made a new user name trying to get people to think its me, but we all know better. Give up slick nobody believes you!! You came out of the closet, maybe you should have stayed in it. Your not going to convert me.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Slick86 got banned?!!
ROTFLMBO


----------



## wdstang (Feb 21, 2008)

Yeah, he tried posting a video of himself and some other chevy owners at some fantasy fest.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Feb 21, 2008)

What was he thinking. My stomach was hurting I was laughing so much at the "Am I a Stallion" thread.. Then when he said he got booted and why I couldn't catch a breath for laughing so hard


----------



## jkade72 (Feb 22, 2008)

I think we could all agree that there are good ones and bad ones in all of them. I bought a new 99 gmc RCSB that was a lemon and they gave me my money back besides taxes. Truck really wasn't that bad but it had a small vibiration in it and they couldn't get it out. The next owner probably never noticed it but I did. I am a gm man but ford makes a good truck also, I used to build power lines and all the foremans I had all had ford f-350 and we beat the crap out of them and never really had too many problems with them. I have had many chevy trucks that I was extremely rough on and never really had any problems out of them either.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 22, 2008)

I think people missed the point of this poll, it was not the most popular truck, it was the most RELIABLE truck.


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 25, 2008)

99 yukon 220,000 somethin miles!!!!  good to see gm's still on top on this forum


----------



## wdstang (Feb 25, 2008)

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> 99 yukon 220,000 somethin miles!!!!  good to see gm's still on top on this forum



sell it before it cost you anymore $$$$, and keep babyin it, why dont you tell us how much you have replaced on it to keep it going?


----------



## Sackie (Feb 26, 2008)

wdstang said:


> Stock for stock your chevy loses to a tundra, maybe you havent been out in public for the past 2 years but it has happened, and i own a stock 93 f150 5.0l ext cab 2wd truck, so whenever you are ready we can do this.



Please tell me you are kidding.....
Your puny 5.0 Cannot compare to a vortec 4.3
Speaking of ford, I towed a 4 dr long wheel base 96 F-350 diesel truck to the mech. shop for my buddy yesterday. At least a 5k pb truck and my trailer weighs 2500 lbs......No problem. It had 209k on a diesel, My GAS 4.3 has 247k and towed it all 40 miles without squatting (thanks to the one ton leafs I bolted in) and It didnt struggle not one time. Gotta love chevys....

You must be what....13 years old? Are you on here bragging about your daddys truck that you dont know ************ about? Chevy has, and always will dominate. Nuff said!


----------



## wdstang (Feb 27, 2008)

The only thing chevy has dominated is a bunch of rednecks buying their junk, and im probably old enough to be your daddy, and im sure you towed that weight up and down hills, my f150 isnt anything to brag about, but if you want to bring that 4.3 out i have a 4.0 liter that will outdo it also. Next time you pull that weight take a video and prove it.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 27, 2008)

I have forgotten more than you will probably ever know about vehicles. The 4.3 was a good motor i'll admit that, and ford is my 2nd choice in vehicles, toyota 1st. The only reason most 5.0 trucks suck at towing was because of a highway gear, easy problem to solve.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 27, 2008)

hey SACK, ford vs chevy
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UTRxKFz2iD4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UTRxKFz2iD4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## wdstang (Feb 27, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvH0nY1oB0c&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cvH0nY1oB0c&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Sackie (Feb 27, 2008)

Of course there are a slew of videos where chevy dominates ford and ford dominates chevy and such.....Anyone can film a video,  I have pics on my phone I'm uploading now.  Of course your old enough to be my dad, Perhaps you should know something, Sure don't seem like it.....

Not bad for a v6 truck...Notice its not even squatting. 
Its an american revolution

What is that, a 6k lb truck??
 and my trailer weighs 2500 alone


----------



## Sackie (Feb 27, 2008)

wdstang said:


> I have forgotten more than you will probably ever know about vehicles. The 4.3 was a good motor i'll admit that, and ford is my 2nd choice in vehicles, toyota 1st. The only reason most 5.0 trucks suck at towing was because of a highway gear, easy problem to solve.




Its not that 5.0 sucks at towing, 5.0 just sucks PERIOD....


----------



## wdstang (Feb 28, 2008)

Well  I could put all the weight on the back of the trailer also and the truck would not squat, but you are full of it saying your 4.3 didnt struggle pulling that. So turn that truck around on the trailer and see what happens. I gotta give you 1 thing , at least you are smart enough to actually load the trailer right, wait it was probably your buddy that owns the ford that told you how to do it. So really you havent acomplished anything but prove your not very smart.And hopefully your not my offspring.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 28, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoteNsOIwLY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NoteNsOIwLY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Rednec (Feb 28, 2008)

Since this thread has gotten a little off course, i will also..I know it states 1/2 ton trucks. But i wanna add that i do not believe there is a more realiable rig on the road than the 2500 12v Cummings. This block has been known to produce 1000hp w/o going inside the engine and continue to be reliable..Many light modified rigs will run for 1000000 miles.  I currently have a Mazda w/perkins diesel and Yota (89 w/107k miles) 3.0 that i love to drive, but, i hold my breath about the head gasket blowing and wont drive it out of town.  I currently have my 98 Camry (230k) in the shop for head gasket repair. I had a 87 yota (2wd 22r) that had the head gasket replaced twice in less than 200k miles. The 2000 s-10 4.3 is the most realiable small truck ive owned, i sold it for 2500 with 209k .
I had several 350 chevys 1/2 ton 4wd & 2wd that I never spent $ totaling what its gonna cost me for one the head gasket repair on  my 98 camry. Oldly enough my 93 cummings gets equal or better MPG than any truck ive owned besides my 87 Yota.


----------



## SuperSport (Feb 28, 2008)

Chevy all the Way!


----------



## jkade72 (Feb 28, 2008)

wdstang said:


> The only thing chevy has dominated is a bunch of rednecks buying their junk, and im probably old enough to be your daddy, and im sure you towed that weight up and down hills, my f150 isnt anything to brag about, but if you want to bring that 4.3 out i have a 4.0 liter that will outdo it also. Next time you pull that weight take a video and prove it.



A 4.3 in a fullsize chevy will blow a 5.0 stock ford off the road and anyone who think other wise is crazy. I have driven a bunch of 4.3 5 speed chevy's and they will flat out perform a stock 5.0 in a truck.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 29, 2008)

jkade72 said:


> A 4.3 in a fullsize chevy will blow a 5.0 stock ford off the road and anyone who think other wise is crazy. I have driven a bunch of 4.3 5 speed chevy's and they will flat out perform a stock 5.0 in a truck.[/QUOTE
> 
> I agree to that, but this guy towing all the weight he showed and saying that his 4.3 wasnt struggling was full of it, a 6.0l 2500 is going to feel that kind of weight. And if we want to do speed , i have a stock 4.0l 4runner that will blow a 4.3 chevys doors off, with ease. Still cant beat a toyota.


----------



## F14Gunner (Feb 29, 2008)

*Ford*

Although I'm the only Ford driver ( F150 XL 1986 302 FI ) in our hunt club, and I do take a lot of heat for it, especally from my brother a chevy driver. With 170,000 mile on her she still gets me to where I want, along with all the other work she will preform.  I always tell them that "Mine is paid for, so get off my case. Go Ford.


----------



## wdstang (Feb 29, 2008)

Rednec said:


> Since this thread has gotten a little off course, i will also..I know it states 1/2 ton trucks. But i wanna add that i do not believe there is a more realiable rig on the road than the 2500 12v Cummings. This block has been known to produce 1000hp w/o going inside the engine and continue to be reliable..Many light modified rigs will run for 1000000 miles.  I currently have a Mazda w/perkins diesel and Yota (89 w/107k miles) 3.0 that i love to drive, but, i hold my breath about the head gasket blowing and wont drive it out of town.  I currently have my 98 Camry (230k) in the shop for head gasket repair. I had a 87 yota (2wd 22r) that had the head gasket replaced twice in less than 200k miles. The 2000 s-10 4.3 is the most realiable small truck ive owned, i sold it for 2500 with 209k .
> I had several 350 chevys 1/2 ton 4wd & 2wd that I never spent $ totaling what its gonna cost me for one the head gasket repair on  my 98 camry. Oldly enough my 93 cummings gets equal or better MPG than any truck ive owned besides my 87 Yota.



Maybe you ougt to maintain your vehicles better, I had a 22r years ago that i did everything i could do to blow it up, i replaced 1 tranny after filling it with water and driving for im not sure how long a minimum of 1 1/2years, that tends to happen when they are under water. Replaced the mechanicl fuel pump once and a thermostat. And now a freind owns it and it is still running strong. We dont even want to get into how much more reliable a 4 cyl toyota is than ANY american vehicle period.


----------



## Sackie (Mar 1, 2008)

It did feel it. Did it at all make me think it wasnt going to pull it? ************ no. I ************ sure knew it was back there though. Was I worried about it pulling that much weight? ************ yes. I've never towed that much weight with my v6 full size truck with 248k miles....Will I do it again? I'm just waiting to find something bigger to tow to put another smile on my face for having a maintenance free truck and never having to worry about a thing. I'm in the junk car business and tow everyday and I love my chevy!


----------



## wdstang (Mar 3, 2008)

Sackie said:


> It did feel it. Did it at all make me think it wasnt going to pull it? ************ no. I ************ sure knew it was back there though. Was I worried about it pulling that much weight? ************ yes. I've never towed that much weight with my v6 full size truck with 248k miles....Will I do it again? I'm just waiting to find something bigger to tow to put another smile on my face for having a maintenance free truck and never having to worry about a thing. I'm in the junk car business and tow everyday and I love my chevy!



I can forsee your future, you will be buying a new vehicle real soon to tow the 4.3 to the junkyard, your best bet is to buy a new toyota and you will have a bigger smile on your face, actually you will probably slap yourself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Sackie (Mar 3, 2008)

wdstang said:


> I can forsee your future, you will be buying a new vehicle real soon to tow the 4.3 to the junkyard, your best bet is to buy a new toyota and you will have a bigger smile on your face, actually you will probably slap yourself for not doing it sooner.



You have got to be the biggest moron in history. I will promise you my truck will make another 100k without doing anything. If you treat something so bad it never breaks. If you treat it good, It breaks....My truck gets shifted in the red EVERYDAY for the past 7 months I've been towing cars with it everyday and it has never leaked a drop, Oil is always on full even with 20k miles overdue an oil change. Get over it, You had bad luck with a truck and your a loser, Get over it.

My chevy will NEVER die!!!!


----------



## wdstang (Mar 3, 2008)

I never had bad luck with any of my vehicles, and exactly youve been doing it for the past 7 months, it will break here real shortly. I gaurantee it, i was abusing vehicles before you were thought of. And none of my toyotas have ever let me down, my buddies chevy and other family members chevies let them down, thats why most of them own toyotas now.


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow..Slick86 just got his retarded cousin to sign up


----------



## Sackie (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll keep ya'll updated on the thousands of maint. free miles I will rack up.


----------



## quik1 (Mar 5, 2008)

toyota still losing


----------



## wdstang (Mar 5, 2008)

quik1 said:


> toyota still losing



Losing on a poll, and winning on the streets everyday!!!!!


----------



## quik1 (Mar 5, 2008)

toyota aint  won at anything other than making a good 4 cyd. and thats because we showed them how to do that,with out the americans japan wouldn't even be a spec on the map


----------



## wdstang (Mar 5, 2008)

quik1 said:


> toyota aint  won at anything other than making a good 4 cyd. and thats because we showed them how to do that,with out the americans japan wouldn't even be a spec on the map



Well it certainly wasnt an american with a low level of intelligence such as yourself, every crafstmen truck race this year top 4, TOYOTA.


----------



## quik1 (Mar 5, 2008)

but they havent won a championship yet know have they, you should stop dreaming and face reallity toyotas will never out do an america v8


----------



## wdstang (Mar 5, 2008)

quik1 said:


> but they havent won a championship yet know have they, you should stop dreaming and face reallity toyotas will never out do an america v8



they have  been doing it for the past 7 years, most reliable V-8. You can make all the power you want but your never going to be as reliable as a toyota. See heres that short bus syndrome of yours kicking in again. Thread says MOST RELIABLE TRUCK.


----------



## quik1 (Mar 5, 2008)

if toyota was worked like the rest of them ,they would be down there at the bottom of the list, but you cant work them because they never had enough power to do that unit 2007 you you see what happend engine and trans recalls the old toyotas should have been in a class of there own 1000 sereis because they couldn't hang with any of the big 3


----------



## wdstang (Mar 5, 2008)

Well consumer reports rated it above average, chevy average. the only reason they didnt recomend the toyota was the 4wd one, but the 2wd outdid chevy by far.And you said it yourself, cr is non biased company and they dont lie, those are your exact words.


----------



## quik1 (Mar 5, 2008)

before 2007 not as much power,payload,room,towing,fuel mileage so how could you even try to compare it (there was no comparison)


----------



## wdstang (Mar 5, 2008)

It was A MORE RELIABLE truck. You cant stand it, you have been on here since 5am trying to make a joke and have yet to succeed. Give up quik and go to work.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 5, 2008)

same here


----------

